# Plant ID



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry for crappy pic....but can someone ID this for me...

thanks


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

looks like an amazon sword to me.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks....that's what I thought also....


----------

